# filling out the PE application in Massachusetts



## engine42 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi,

So I'm filling out the PE application found here:  https://www.pcshq.com/?page=MAPEApplication101915.pdf

Page 3, column 2, the first paragraph under application instructions says "Applications will be rejected and application fees forfeited if any portion of this form is altered."  It also says "All information appearing on this form must be typewritten or printed."

Unlike the FE application, this is not a pdf with form fields one can fill in.  I long since got rid of my typewriter.  So to fill out this form, I have to alter it, technically.

I can convert pages to word and fill them out that way.  In particular the engagement cover sheet, where I have to fit a lot of type.  I could also create form fields in the pdf with some sort of software.

MA folks, how did you approach this conundrum?

Thanks,

Marinna


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 2, 2017)

You don't own a pen to print?

PCSHQ requires a lot of hand writing. I tested there prior to passing in Ohio. It takes a LOT of time to fill out that application, especially if you have had more than a couple of employers.

Time to buy stock in Bic.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 3, 2017)

Marinna:

It's not really a conundrum.  You need to print a hardcopy of the application and then fill it out manually, either on a typewriter or using a pen (using printing as opposed to cursive writing).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Feb 4, 2017)

> On 2/2/2017 at 8:41 PM, engine42 said:
> Hi,
> 
> So I'm filling out the PE application found here:  https://www.pcshq.com/?page=MAPEApplication101915.pdf
> ...




Marinna,

How about using the "annotation" feature on PDF readers to insert a text box?

Mac's default PDF reader is Preview, and Windows is Adobe, both can do this very quickly. 

For Windows Adobe PDF Reader:


----------



## Ivory (Feb 4, 2017)

My pencils and pens will soon join my slide ruler sitting gathering dust. There are some schools that have stopped teaching kids how to write. I wonder how many teenagers are unable to sign their name on a driver's license permit application. I can see how a younger generation will have difficulty filling out a hard copy application with a pen.


----------



## saberger_vt (Feb 4, 2017)

Marinna,

Altering the form would be modifying the text on the document itself.  If you follow the directions above about putting a text box using Adobe, or any other PDF editor tool, you are not altering the form, your doing what they told you to do.  Just make sure your text box does not overlap any items on the form, just have it in the blank spaces they have provided.  It would be no different then printing it out and sticking it in a typewriter.  Just be smart about the font you are using, stick the basics, Times New Roman, Arial, somewhere along those lines.

Or if you feel that this is still somehow "altering" their form, BIC can help you out, preferrably black ink.


----------



## P-E (Feb 4, 2017)

I found the MA application to be a major PIA.  I celebrated after I sent the damn thing in.  Good luck.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 4, 2017)

P-E said:


> I found the MA application to be a major PIA.  I celebrated after I sent the damn thing in.  Good luck.


And the $20 shipping the pound of paper


----------



## P-E (Feb 4, 2017)

Pound of flesh is more like it.


----------



## engine42 (Feb 18, 2017)

OK, ha- thanks, yes folks, I own a pen.  And I can write cursive very neatly, etc.  This being dealing with Gov't forms, and the process being so controlled, yes, I am taking everything about this application process quite literally.  Except the section of the law that keeps referring to "he" and "him"  -

So, I was curious because they say not to modify the form, and to print or type (I took print to mean computer, because the FE form had the blanks to fill out) and then the form has very little space for the information wanted.  Modification - that's a pretty broad definition.  Anyway, I asked, noted I'd gotten rid of my typewriter long ago, and they said hand printed was OK.  That's still a PITA.

So I'm modifying the form digitally, not the text, I'm putting it in word and entering the text that way.  This in particular for my references who don't deserve to have to use a magnifier to try and read hand printing at 8 point.  Nor do I want to hand print at 8 point. 

I wonder if folks would benefit from an upload of the word docs I've modified.


----------



## engine42 (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks again, I have been cleared by the board, so, on to the PE.


----------



## cos90 (Jul 1, 2017)

engine42 said:


> Thanks again, I have been cleared by the board, so, on to the PE.


After taking the 8 hour exam you will be qualified to be chairman of the B-O-R-E-D.


----------



## nehasureshpawar (Dec 2, 2021)

Has anyone recently filled out the MA PE application? Any pointers will be helpful, especially on experience section.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2022)

engine42 said:


> OK, ha- thanks, yes folks, I own a pen. And I can write cursive very neatly, etc. This being dealing with Gov't forms, and the process being so controlled, yes, I am taking everything about this application process quite literally. Except the section of the law that keeps referring to "he" and "him"  -
> 
> So, I was curious because they say not to modify the form, and to print or type (I took print to mean computer, because the FE form had the blanks to fill out) and then the form has very little space for the information wanted. Modification - that's a pretty broad definition. Anyway, I asked, noted I'd gotten rid of my typewriter long ago, and they said hand printed was OK. That's still a PITA.
> 
> ...


It will be really beneficial. I am filling this form currently in 2022 and it is such a pain.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2022)

nehasureshpawar said:


> Has anyone recently filled out the MA PE application? Any pointers will be helpful, especially on experience section.


I am in the process of filling as we speak. I have some questions of my own. Email me at [email protected] and we can brainstorm collectively. It is very difficult to find people who are currently filling the application, so glad to have some with the same predicament


----------

